# Tiger needs a temporary home!



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Hey guys, 

Right so I need some help.... As you know I offered to adopt Tiger until Wednesday this week until I took him to CC to be "temporarily" fostered until Nina (Tigers owner) can take him back. CC can no longer take him on so I need a home for him urgently.

I'm trying to hold on to him as long as I can but he really needs a home...we are looking at around 1-2 months care for him until his owners can take him back. He comes with food, Tigers owners details and is vaccinated/neutered and healthy - I also have his health card. 

Before he leaves me I'll give him a full groom, clip claws and just to give you a little insight, he is the most gentle giant. Seems fine with cats and dogs too and can be shy at first but loves nothing more then cuddles at night time and his food at night.

Fully litter trained/scratching post trained and only needs care (hopefully) just until Xmas... and I'll collect him back from you to take back to his owners in SE8.

I would keep him myself but my home is rented. I already have 1 cat and 1 dog and my OH really can't handle 2 cats with the amount we have already and if you know about my OH you know he isn't really a cat fan...

Please can someone help? PM me or reply xx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just finished reading the other thread...bawling. Praying now for Tiger's temporary home to show up soon.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Me too  xx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh no, what's happened? Off to have a look.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC can't take him now x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Is your friend taking him then.....?


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CharlieChaplin said:


> Is your friend taking him then.....?


Might be Hun, if not ill keep looking x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Please keep me informed ..... I _may_ be able to help..... but I can't promise anything.


----------

